# prohibition



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Senior Vice President of the New Urban Communities Authority (NUCA), Nabil Abbas, issued on Sunday a decision to ban new licenses and renewal for stores that sell alcoholic beverages in new cities.

Abbas said that the NUCA has the right to terminate any activity that disturbs society in new cities.

He compared liquor stores to mechanic and plumbing workshops saying they both represent an annoyance to the public.

Abbas had sent a letter to the new cities heads stating, once the operating licenses of the already existing liquor stores end, they are expected to change their trade in accordance with the requirements for developing the city.

He stressed that this decision was immediately supported by city councils.

Egypt Bans licensing for liquor stores in new cities - News - Aswat Masriya


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Senior Vice President of the New Urban Communities Authority (NUCA), Nabil Abbas, issued on Sunday a decision to ban new licenses and renewal for stores that sell alcoholic beverages in new cities.
> 
> Abbas said that the NUCA has the right to terminate any activity that disturbs society in new cities.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I've wondered why the selection at the Duty-Free shop at the airport and the EFSCO shops have plummeted. At the latter, they've been saying that they expect a new shipment soon for some weeks.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Inshallah


----------

